# Hi



## kriswest (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, I am an animal nanny for one family. This includes horses, cats, dogs, birds and others. I also have my own extensive amount of animal kids.
I am curious about a recent issue. Fear pheromones in felines. In the colony at work unnuetered Toms have become aggressive.We have spayed all females 
A neighbors lab pup has caused a great amount of fear and anxiety especially in a few. My research has led me to pheromones of fear causing a circle of aggression .. Any thoughts


----------



## kriswest (Jan 27, 2013)

After today I have discovered a traumatized spayed female has gone into fake heat. . I am doing research on this. So far surgery is recommended but a diet change has possibilities.


----------



## kriswest (Jan 27, 2013)

The Toms are responding to water bottle therapy and are leaving Sweetie alone for the most part. . She is responding to a good carnivore diet combined with normal feeding. Thankfully my employers have a lake and ponds with healthy fish. The omegas should balance her.


----------

